# 2013 Cruze - Both rear windows not working - Possible Solution



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Both? That's odd. Note that the windows are controlled by the BCM, not directly by the switches. I'm not by my books right now, but I'd test the fuse with a ohm meter to make sure it doesn't have a hairline crack. I'm not sure what else could cause both windows to fail, unless they shared something like current limiting in the BCM.

If it was me, I think I'd unplug the motors and apply power directly. See if one side is taking far more current than the other. Failing to find something obviously bad with the actual window systems, I think I'd take it to a dealer. Yeah, they're not cheap, but I'm not sure as your average trusted mechanic would so well with computer issues.

Edit: Come to think of it, maybe there's something funky in the programming. Try removing the battery cable for a few minutes to reset the BCM. Then work one window at a time. You may see a message in the DIC about having to run the windows so the BCM can re-learn how to roll them down.


----------



## TimO (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately I haven't tried resetting the BCM yet since there is rain forecasted and I didn't want to risk it. I will give it a try when it's "safe" though.
However, The windows did start working enough to roll them up, they didn't work for about 3 days.

Something I noticed this time is the "door open" notice came up on the DIC and the car alarm didn't arm when trying to use the key fab, and the interior lights also stayed on. This was something new. I clicked the child lock on and it went away, locked the doors and that's when I could roll up the window. I clicked the window "up" a few times and heard the relay click inside the door, then it went away again.

I'm wondering if a door latch sensor is faulty?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TimO said:


> Something I noticed this time is the "door open" notice came up on the DIC and the car alarm didn't arm when trying to use the key fab, and the interior lights also stayed on. This was something new. ....
> 
> I'm wondering if a door latch sensor is faulty?


A few have reported that, so it seems likely. But I'm not sure how that would play into the window issue, unless it's really a door wiring issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TimO said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It started off an an intermittent problem, rear windows would work fine and all of a sudden stop mid motion.
> When this happened, both rear windows were stuck and didn't work from the front or rear switches.
> ...


Hi TimO,

I am sorry to hear about your windows in your Cruze. We definitely want you to have working windows with summer just being around the corner! I understand you may be repairing this yourself but if you find that you need to visit a dealership you can always send us a private message. We would be happy to help!

Best,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I very rarely use the back doors or windows, but does the cruze have rear child locks for disabling the rear door locks, and the windows?

I remember seeing that some of the GM windows have safety reverse built into them. With this system the window is to reverse if hitting an object like a kids finger. 

Inorder for the systems to work, the window drive assembly must know where the window is in relationship to the door frame. With the windows fully in the up position try holding the window switch for that window in the up position. The window shouldn't go anywhere, as it's already up. This resets the motor/window regulator to the up position.

I believe I read in the service manuals that the Cruze has this feature. The Nissan I own requires the windows to be reset whenever the battery is disconnected. If the window isn't already in the full up position.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> I believe I read in the service manuals that the Cruze has this feature. The Nissan I own requires the windows to be reset whenever the battery is disconnected. If the window isn't already in the full up position.


Yes, it does - or at least something like that. I'm not aware of the auto-reverse, but I think it's used to do the one-touch roll down for the window. That's why I was wondering if there was something funky that disconnecting the battery would fix.


----------



## skateman43 (May 16, 2017)

Same problem here. Door ajar light is often on for back doors (either of them) and then randomly the back windows will go down slightly and be stuck for days. Shop in town said there needed to be reset and they worked for a week or two...now they are stuck again. Really frustrating...Anyone figure out the connection here?


----------



## TimO (May 22, 2016)

skateman43 said:


> Same problem here. Door ajar light is often on for back doors (either of them) and then randomly the back windows will go down slightly and be stuck for days. Shop in town said there needed to be reset and they worked for a week or two...now they are stuck again. Really frustrating...Anyone figure out the connection here?



Haven't figured out the connection, just lived with it for the last year and a half... Did you have any luck figuring it out?


----------



## TimO (May 22, 2016)

2 years since original post and rarely using the rear windows.....

I bought an OBD2 scan tool and found the following codes while messing around with the rear windows... 


U1548 00
(K9 Body Control Module) LIN Bus 4 Lost Communication With Device 8 (S79LR Window Switch - Right Rear)
U154A 00
(K9 Body Control Module) LIN Bus 4 Lost Communication With Device 10 (S79RR Window Switch - Left Rear)



These pop up and eventually disappear when the windows start randomly working again. The car still occasionally displays that one of the rear doors is open but doesn't always happen when the windows are "disabled." 

Any new thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## dlehman (Jan 2, 2020)

Old thread back to life but cannot find any info.

Exact same two codes and exact same issue of rear windows not working. Did anyone ever find a cause?


----------



## Wyzord (Jul 30, 2020)

dlehman said:


> Old thread back to life but cannot find any info.
> 
> Exact same two codes and exact same issue of rear windows not working. Did anyone ever find a cause?


We have a 2012 Cruze, which we purchased used. We are having same problem with rear windows not working and door ajar warning. Have you figured this out?


----------



## Wyzord (Jul 30, 2020)

skateman43 said:


> Same problem here. Door ajar light is often on for back doors (either of them) and then randomly the back windows will go down slightly and be stuck for days. Shop in town said there needed to be reset and they worked for a week or two...now they are stuck again. Really frustrating...Anyone figure out the connection here?


Have your figured this issue out?


----------



## dlehman (Jan 2, 2020)

Wyzord said:


> We have a 2012 Cruze, which we purchased used. We are having same problem with rear windows not working and door ajar warning. Have you figured this out?


Gave up. It wasn't just window issues. Was having electrical issues under the hood as well. Traded on a newer Jeep compass.


----------



## Wyzord (Jul 30, 2020)

dlehman said:


> Gave up. It wasn't just window issues. Was having electrical issues under the hood as well. Traded on a newer Jeep compass.


Great, lol......we just bought this used.....


----------



## DisplacedAlaskan (Oct 29, 2021)

Quick answer replace one or both rear window switch(es).

My car started out with just the left rear getting stuck. After replacing the rear window switch, because I damaged the circuit board during my troubleshooting, the window started working as it should. About a year later both rear windows started getting stuck, and after an extended time and repeated tries I would get them back up and closed. Once I took the time to troubleshoot the issue, I started with drivers switch thinking it was the problem, and it wasn’t. So I moved to the back, the left rear window was working by itself, as long as the right window was fully up. The moment the right window came down, it stopped working and the left with it. I found the intermittent power to the motor came back faster if I ran only the right rear switch by itself. Once the right window was fully up the left window ran fine. I replaced the right window switch and no more issues.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DisplacedAlaskan said:


> Quick answer replace one or both rear window switch(es).
> 
> My car started out with just the left rear getting stuck. After replacing the rear window switch, because I damaged the circuit board during my troubleshooting, the window started working as it should. About a year later both rear windows started getting stuck, and after an extended time and repeated tries I would get them back up and closed. Once I took the time to troubleshoot the issue, I started with drivers switch thinking it was the problem, and it wasn’t. So I moved to the back, the left rear window was working by itself, as long as the right window was fully up. The moment the right window came down, it stopped working and the left with it. I found the intermittent power to the motor came back faster if I ran only the right rear switch by itself. Once the right window was fully up the left window ran fine. I replaced the right window switch and no more issues.


Welcome Aboard!

Thanks for posting a solution.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

